# Deep water shooting and interloc points?



## BugZ

I have occasionally bowfished in the last couple of years. This year I have found a great spot with very clear water. Most of the carp are still very deep. I think they are running 4+ feet deep. On some of the larger carp, around 30 or more pounds, they are pulling off my regular carp points. The shots were well hit and I almost had the fish landed when the pulled off. I was looking at a interloc 3 grapple point on the glowing arrow. The local proshop has these arrows. Will this arrow still work well shooting deep? Can this point handle getting shot into weeds and still be retrievable? Most of my shooting will be done off of the bank and the water gets very deep very quickly.


----------



## lesserhunter

first off 4ft is shallow. when you are talking about 10-15ft you can say you are shooting deep water. innerloc points are simply junk, if you dont get a pass through on the fish you have absolutely no holding power but if you miss the fish you have a arrow buried in the bottom. i have never shot the glow arrows so i wont comment on those. go buy a piranha long barb point on a yellowjacket shaft and you should have no problem landing a 30lb fish out of 4ft of water


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I love my grapplers for big fish in deep water, I will not shoot them around weeds because they hold so well. If you are shooting a compound bow with at least 40 lbs of draw you will get a pass through.


----------



## lesserhunter

another thing is in deep water they will dart because of the long blade style barbs


----------



## ghostbuster

i shoot the yellowjaket shaft with the 3 barb innerloc and love it for shooting deep water, never had a problem with darting, but if you shoot shallow water be careful because they will stick in the bottom!!!


----------



## bwfsh

I rarely take my innerloc's off. The holding power is better than any head I have ever used or seen used. If you are shooting into cattails or pencils they are brutal to get out when you miss or pass way through. I use a minnimal draw when they are laying in the weeds. If the fish are really thick and all in the heavy rooted weeds I'll switch out to a piranah. If your bow is tuned decent they travel just fine.


----------



## weasle414

Bah, high priced junk. Call me old fashion but I like my cheap, basic muzzy's with a carp tip and white shaft for anything 8' or less. I tried those grapplers a couple years ago and they seemed great at first but then when we tried them on big fish they weren't getting enough oomph to go all the way through and would lose the fish every time. Plus anything less than 10 feet deep it seemed like we'd spend more of the night pulling arrows out of the bottom than out of carp! It's a great idea, good design but in my opinion not something that's needed in my boat, especially for shallow shooting like you're doing. 4 feet is not deep at all and even if you're not shooting into weeds those tips can get stuck. I had them stick into everything from sand, clay, reeds, milfoil, logs. You name it, I've gotten an arrow stuck in it and those grapplers are the worst to get unstuck.

What is your setup like? What kind of bow, poundage, line, arrows, reel. All that good stuff mostly concerning the poundage and the arrows.

If you're shooting a deer bow set at 70 lbs and have a dull point you'll blow huge entrance holes so the barbs can't hold as well.


----------



## lesserhunter

ya know if weasle would have said Piranhas on yellowjackets i would think he knows how to shoot fish for 5 days straight no sleep  i to have watched the same person weasle is talking about pull those damn grapplers out of weeds several times, you miss and its stop the boat jump off platform to pull the arrow by hand, it sucks.


----------



## weasle414

There was the one time the arrows got stuck and stopped the boat dead in its tracks. That was one of them everyone but me gets wet hahaha


----------

